# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Duvidas sobre a reposição da água.

## MAURO PIRES

Olá muito boa noite, eu tenho reposto a água do meu aquário com água da torneira condicionada com anti-cloro, acham que faço bem em fazer as reposições com água doce condicionada com anti-cloro.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

o ideal seria de osmose pois fosfastos e nitratos vao lá na mesma

----------

